# CD fourni lors de l'achat Imac G5 revA



## amalez (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un doute sur les CD fourni lors de l'achat d'un Imac G5 revA.
De mon côté j'ai 1 CD, qui porte le nom de "logiciel supplementaires + Apple Hardware Test"
Je ne vois pas de CD avec OS X.

De votre côté, vous avez quoi comme CD ??  


Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Janvier 2006)

amalez a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un doute sur les CD fourni lors de l'achat d'un Imac G5 revA.
> De mon côté j'ai 1 CD, qui porte le nom de "logiciel supplementaires + Apple Hardware Test"
> ...


Si je me rappelle bien, il ny a pas de CD avec un imac g5 !
Il y a au maximum 2 DVD, un avec le système X et un qui s'appelle hardware test. 

Mais comme tu mets le doute dans mon esprit, (mon rev A date un epu et je ne l'ai plus) je me demande si tu n'as pas raison en disant qu'il n'y a qu'un seul DVD composé d'une partie système et d'une partie hardware et logiciel supplémentaire.
Mais au fait, pourquoi une telle question?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2006)

amalez a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un doute sur les CD fourni lors de l'achat d'un Imac G5 revA.
> De mon côté j'ai 1 CD, qui porte le nom de "logiciel supplementaires + Apple Hardware Test"
> ...



Salut,

Chez moi, 3 DVD :

- Mac OS X Install disc 1 (Mac OS 10.3.5)
- Mac OS X Install disc 2
- Logiciels supplémentaires et Apple Harware Test (AHT 2.2.1)

Sly54


----------



## amalez (29 Janvier 2006)

Je pose la question car un technicien est venu chez moi pour changer une seconde fois la carte mère de mon Imac.
Il a du faire un reset du DD pour que l'Imac fonctionne
On a voulu réinstaller le système et là impossibilité demettre la main sur le CD (DVD) système.  
Facture, applecare, mode d'emploi sont rangés et je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu le CD (DVD) système. 
Le technicien a donc installé OS X.4 sur mon Imac depuis son CD.

Je souhaite donc savoir si c'est moi qui perd la tête ou si les revA étaient fournis sans CD autre que le CD logiciels complementaires + Apple Hardware Test.

Lorsque j'ai eu l'applecare en ligne, j'ai dit que je n'avais pas de CD pour booter, le techniceint c'est renseigné et m'a dit que les 1er Imac n'avait pas de CD.
Ca me parait bizarre, tout de même, qu'un ordi soit livré sans OS.

Merci   et j'attend d'autre témoignage.


----------



## jaguymac (29 Janvier 2006)

Il y a 3 disques ( cd ou dvd ; c'est pas indiqué dessus mais je pense plus pour des dvd )

-mac os x install disc 1
-mac os x install disc 2
-logiciels supplémentaires et apple hardware test


----------



## purdathi (29 Janvier 2006)

j'ai deux disques appellés imac g5 mac os x installe disc 1 et disc2, je n'ai rien d'autre


----------



## macmaniaque (30 Janvier 2006)

Ta de la chance qu'on vienne changer ta carte mere chez toi, moi ça fait 3 mois que mon iMac est parti en SAV et je sait pas quand il revient... Pour répondre a ta question, moi j'ai 3 DVD (CD?) 2 s'installe et l'autre le test Hardware (sur lequel ce trouve Classic si je me rappel bien...)


----------

